# satinettes



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

i was just wondering if anyone owns satinettes.

They don't sound like common pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Satinette's are a very nice small breed with sweet personalities and are very pretty, they are show birds, I have 5 of them. They make nice pets.

They are members of the owl family, and also known as Oriental Frills. Satinette is just one kind of Oriental Frill.

What do you mean by "common birds"?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

What do you mean by "common birds"? i just mean i don't really hear much about them. 

i was just wondering. because i might get some.


do you have any pics.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I have two Satinettes . Charlie and Junebug, if you look at some of my recent updates then you can see pictures of them.

I adopted them from Renee (Lovebirds) on here. I think she has a few pair....
There is also a few other members that have them as pets.

They are not rare, and are as common as most fancies I think. I think oriental frilled is the name commonally used, or that they are listed under....

There was also a post recently in the For Sale, a person that has 26 breeds of pigeon.That person also breeds Satinettes/Oriental Frills. You might want to try contacting them when you go to get some.

They are GREAT breed, and make wonderful pets. Be sure to read up on the breed/s you decide to get. Not all fancy pigeons have the homing instinct, and can't be release (free flight). I can't remember right now if Satinettes, do or don't.

-Hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> i was just wondering if anyone owns satinettes.
> 
> They don't sound like common pigeons.


I've got a few. Here's my website. Click on the Satinettes button. 

http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/page1.html


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks i checked out your site. those birds are very beautiful.

do u know if satinettes have homing instincts. 

is it usual for satinettes to not sit on there babies. if so do i need another breed of pigeons to foster them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Thanks i checked out your site. those birds are very beautiful.
> 
> do u know if satinettes have homing instincts.
> 
> is it usual for satinettes to not sit on there babies. if so do i need another breed of pigeons to foster them.


No, they do not have a homing instinct. They are show birds. I have had major problems with my two pair not sitting on their babies, but everyone doesn't have that problem. I always have to use a pair of my race birds to raise their babies. They stay on them and take care of them for about 8 to 10 days..........then they seem to loose interest for some reason. Don't know why really. My two pairs are in their own little loft with no one else to bother them and the two pairs don't bother each other. Just one of those weird things I can't explain.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

*could white homing pigeons foster the young.

Thanks alot for the information.



Do all Oriental Frills not have the homing instinct?*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> *could white homing pigeons foster the young.
> 
> Thanks alot for the information.
> 
> ...


yes, the whites could foster just fine. Your homers are some of the best parents. For the most part, homing pigeons have a homing instinct. The other breeds have little or none at all. That's why we race homers, but not other breeds.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

sorry for all these questions but im just very curious.

do satinettes lay two eggs most of the time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maine123 said:


> sorry for all these questions but im just very curious.
> 
> do satinettes lay two eggs most of the time.


Most types of pigeons and doves lay two egg clutches .. so, yes, satinettes would also.

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks alot 

is there anything else that i need to know about sanitettes that isn't posted on this thread?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I was also wondering if keeping satinettes and white homing pigeons in the same loft ok?


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I've got a few. Here's my website. Click on the Satinettes button.
> 
> http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/page1.html


I checked out your website too, Your loft is beautiful. So is your home (even if you did have a cowboys bean bag in the background of one of your pics )


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SkyofAngels said:


> I checked out your website too, Your loft is beautiful. So is your home *(even if you did have a cowboys bean bag in the background of one of your pics )*


  Look out now............BIG Cowboy fan here...............don't go messing with em'


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Renee you have a beautiful place as well as beautiful birds. I loved the online tour.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

maine123 said:


> Thanks alot
> 
> is there anything else that i need to know about sanitettes that isn't posted on this thread?



would there anything else i need to know about sanitettes.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> would there anything else i need to know about sanitettes.


They are pretty much "just another breed of pigeon".........they are pretty and nice to look at, but don't home and really have no business outside of the loft. Other than that, they coo and mate and do the same thing every other breed of pigeon does. Some people use them as droppers for their race birds, but I don't agree with that. JMO...........My little guys are perfectly happy inside the loft cuddling and sitting on dummy eggs.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Renee you have a beautiful place as well as beautiful birds. I loved the online tour.


Thank you.........


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> My two pairs are in their own little loft with no one else to bother them and the two pairs don't bother each other.


do you have pics of that loft?

Thanks fo all the info


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

maine123 said:


> I was also wondering if keeping satinettes and white homing pigeons in the same loft ok?


I seperate mine, as Satinette's seem to be more gentle natured and would be overpowered by some of my very dominating homers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

maine123 said:


> would there anything else i need to know about sanitettes.


Satinettes have been used as droppers, to lure the homers inside. I would not use mine for that purpose.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> do you have pics of that loft?
> 
> Thanks fo all the info


I've got some somewhere.......I'll have to find them. It's actually an old chicken coop. Chickens had to go and it was empty, so I stuck the Sats in there. They're pretty happy with it, although I'm not because it's so small, I can't get in there, so sadly, there's not much interaction between me and the birds.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Satinettes have been used as droppers, to lure the homers inside. I would not use mine for that purpose.



Why do homers get lured in by seeing a satinette?

Lovebirds, i hope u find those pics. they sound really cool.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

does anyone know of anyone that lives in or near utah that would sell a pair or two of sanitettes?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anybody own satinettes that would sell a pair?


----------

